

Old woman's face in pure CSS (and a script to make your own) - briangonzalez
http://codepen.io/briangonzalez/full/AvrGI

======
thoughtpalette
This is really cool. I feel like this would be a great "tech" piece for a
personal site/portfolio.

~~~
briangonzalez
Thanks! I have been playing around with the script all night and getting some
really neat results.

------
skun
This is pretty amazing ! Kudos :)

